# Advice requested: Stihl Kombi System Brush Cutters & Pole Saws



## jpsheb (Jan 25, 2012)

I wanted to get you alls in put on the Stihl Kombi system (Km110). 

I've come to the realization that I need to get a brush cutter *and* pole saw for my land. I have some land with a bunch of hard woods and roughly 13-acres of planted southern yellow pines. There is alot of both clearing and pruning to do. I've never used a chainsaw-type pole saw or a brush saw, but I'm going to have to learn and want to make sure I start out with a good one. 

Aside from that, having a blower would be nice for maintaining trails and driveway and a hedge-trimmer would be great for dealing for the brambles that pop up all over the 75-acres. 

So, brush cutter, pole saw, hedge trimmer, and blower--I believe the Stihl KM110 system has all these and wanted to get your input regarding how good this system and if this would make a good cutter to start out with, rather than buying purpose built tools one at a time (brush cutter, pole saw, hedge trimmer, and blower).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 25, 2012)

I have had, past tense, great luck with Stihl's KM130R system. Past tense because the power head and brush cutter were stolen out of the back of my truck last summer. I used the brush cutter head with a triangular brush knife often on pampas grass. I started with the adjustable hedger for cutting ivy along an Army Corps of Engineers waterway. I broke the first hedger after 2 years but the second was going strong the time of the theft. I also used the blower attachment for pile burning. I have not used the pole saw attachment as I have an older Echo powered Power Pruner.

I really like the Combi system I had. I have also used the KM110 brush cutter my boss owns.


----------



## jpsheb (Jan 26, 2012)

2dogs said:


> I have had, past tense, great luck with Stihl's KM130R system. Past tense because the power head and brush cutter were stolen out of the back of my truck last summer. I used the brush cutter head with a triangular brush knife often on pampas grass. I started with the adjustable hedger for cutting ivy along an Army Corps of Engineers waterway. I broke the first hedger after 2 years but the second was going strong the time of the theft. I also used the blower attachment for pile burning. I have not used the pole saw attachment as I have an older Echo powered Power Pruner.
> 
> I really like the Combi system I had. I have also used the KM110 brush cutter my boss owns.



Will the KM130R brush cutter handle 1" to 2" saplings? That's the big problem I have right now is that with the 13-year old pines I have, I thinned these 18-montha ago and within one year, there were 1"+ saplings. I guess my priorities are:

1.) Brush cutting
2.) pruning
3.) Hedge cutting
4.) Blowing.

Ultimately, I'll probably get a devoted heavy-duty brush cutter, but for now I woudn't mind starting with a multi-tool like Stihl's Kombi system, as long as it is durable and lasts.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 26, 2012)

No the Combi system will not handle 1" saplings. The attachments are only light duty and the handle is a loop design (with a barrier bar). You need a clearing saw or a heavy duty brush cutter with bike handles and a limit stop and toothed blade. Bike handles are absolutely needed to handle the torque generated when the blade strikes a sapling and the limit stop is used because of the amount of time it takes to cut through a 1" or greater tree.


----------



## jpsheb (Jan 26, 2012)

2dogs said:


> No the Combi system will not handle 1" saplings. The attachments are only light duty and the handle is a loop design (with a barrier bar). You need a clearing saw or a heavy duty brush cutter with bike handles and a limit stop and toothed blade. Bike handles are absolutely needed to handle the torque generated when the blade strikes a sapling and the limit stop is used because of the amount of time it takes to cut through a 1" or greater tree.



Thanks for the advice, 2dogs. I guess I'll table the idea of a kombi for now and start looking for a good clearing saw.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 27, 2012)

Today I became convinced of the power of a pole saw. Our line trimmers are ancient. I see a Kombi or two in my future.


----------



## jpsheb (Jan 29, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Today I became convinced of the power of a pole saw. Our line trimmers are ancient. I see a Kombi or two in my future.



Yep, going to need one of those too. That's why I was thinking of a Kombi. Maybe one day, for redundancy, but I'll probably just start with a bigger clearing saw first.


----------

